# Dr. Amen and Dr. Hyman Recommendations



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

After all the readings I have done on "brain food", supplements, Dr. Amen's books as well as Dr. Hymans. Here is what I take -

First off - 
BRAIN FOOD -
Walnuts (Every morning / i mix it with cereal)
Blueberries (same deal / whenever i can afford)
Green Tea (Real tea, Matcha tea, not the shit you buy at the grocery store)
Dark Chocolate

In the AM after breakfast -
Centrum Multivitamin
Fish Oil (REAL Fish oil, not the shit you buy at Wal Mart - I use Life Extension Super Omega 3 - Highly recommended)
Ginseng (Red / Panax Ginseng - Cheap)

In the PM - After lunch or a snack
B-Right (Jarrow Formulas B-Complex)
Calcium Citrate supplement
Vitamin D-3 (1000 i.u)
Ginkgold (This is the most highly recommended and highly studied form of ginkgo by Nature's Way, thats why its so expensive.

At night before dinner -
Fish Oil
Flax seed oil (regular stuff)

On occasion, it is good to take a supplement called N-A-C (N-Acetyl-Carnitine) - i think. It is a great "detox" of the body and has many other beneficial effects. But I take it every other night with Vitamin C (its best to take with vitamin C)

*** Its hard for me as I take klonopin 3x daily, so i space out as much as possible between meds and vitamins.

Also, when I take my most important meds - at night (Lamictal, Klonopin, and Luvox CR) I wait atleast an hour between the oils and the meds.

** Remember though, check with your Pdoc first.

Chris


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Chris, has any of this made you fell better at all? It may be of your interest to check out Tommygunz recent work he's done on experimenting/researching supplements that could help the brain function better for those of us with DP/DR issues. Here is the link to his thread if you wish to read it: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20853 I take klonopin as well, currently only .5/day as I'm trying to get off. I find that although there is a calming effect from it that it also causes me to space out and feel more apathetic. Good luck on your journey.

Kenny


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

man...

stuff taking all that.. i couldn't

do you have any time for anything fun throughout your day?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hellu... Just want to point out that women should be careful with ginseng as it raises your testosterone levels and therefor fucks with your hormonal balance. As we all know hormones play a huge part in this for some of us.

O.k, so here's my tip of the day: MAGNESIUM. Inositol is like, so five minutes ago.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ooh, good burn york :lol: , hey kenny, i don't know if i mentioned this before but take the 5 HTP at night because it does make you a little spacey and tired.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tommygunz said:


> hey kenny, i don't know if i mentioned this before but take the 5 HTP at night because it does make you a little spacey and tired.


thanks, i saw that it said that on the label


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i am anticipating that the 5 HTP will be temporary, once serotonin is restored to an adequate level, B vitamins should be enough to promote homeostasis "in theory".


----------

